# Yellow lab holding?



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it possible for a 1.5-2 inch yellow lab to be holding? 

I got half dozen all about the same age (not sure how old). I was under the impression they are juveniles and would not breed yet. One is not interested in eating but hides in caves and plants, everyone else eats like there is no tomorrow.

Ammonia 0 ppm
nitrite 0 ppm

They are in 26 gal tank with very hard tap water (will end up in a 75 gal). 50% water change every two weeks. There has been a heat spell and temp goes to 84-86 F during the day. 

If it's possible for a yellow lab to hold at that size, I'll isolate her in her own tank.

Thanks in advance.

-------------------------------------------

Added: After some research, the other possibility could be bloat brought on by stress (higher than normal temp).


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

You should be able to tell if the Lab is holding. You will see a bulge on the bottom of her mouth. Where what you would call her chin or something to that effect.


----------

